# Planning a Cigar, Mojito and "Tini" spring party



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Its 3 in the morning and I cannot sleep, so a little party planning is in order. The other night a Friend and I were at Casa Fuente's having tangerine mojito's and cigars, my how I love mojito's. So I am asking my fine BOTL to help with the planning. And yes you can come too, when I set the date! I am looking for different variations of mojito's, "tini's" (including types of rum, vodka, gin) and hor dourvers (sp). Here are some of my thoughts so far:
Mojito's
Traditional
tangerine
pama (pomagranate)
midori
Not a mojito but along the lines Caipirinha

"Tini's"
Gin
Vodka
apple
chocolate
tangerine
Pama
midori
(Garlic, bleu cheese, jalapeno and vermouth olives, baby apples, chocolate shavinings for garnishes)

Hor dourvers
At a loss right now

I am trying to keep the drinks fairly simple to make, because I will be the bartender as well and I want to have fun too. Also what type of music, thinking of jazz, carribean (sp) or a combination, but would it mix right?


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

livwire68 said:


> Its 3 in the morning and I cannot sleep, so a little party planning is in order. The other night a Friend and I were at Casa Fuente's having tangerine mojito's and cigars, my how I love mojito's. So I am asking my fine BOTL to help with the planning. And yes you can come too, when I set the date! I am looking for different variations of mojito's, "tini's" (including types of rum, vodka, gin) and hor dourvers (sp). Here are some of my thoughts so far:
> Mojito's
> Traditional
> tangerine
> ...


That is the one thing I dislike about making Mojitos for my parties. It seems like I am in the Kitchen muddling more than I am talking with friends and smoking cigars. However, mojitos are always worth the effort if you make em right. Sounds like your party will be a blast.

Woogie


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Have you guys tried throwing the ice and mint into a shaker? I find that the ice crushes the mint into nicer smaller pieces than me standing there with a muddler. It's a heck of a lot faster too.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

gamayrouge said:


> Have you guys tried throwing the ice and mint into a shaker? I find that the ice crushes the mint into nicer smaller pieces than me standing there with a muddler. It's a heck of a lot faster too.


I blend the mint and sugar-in-the-raw with some Rose's lime and fresh lime and make a paste and it keeps forever in the fridge. Just a tablespoon of the paste with ice and club soda or ginger ale or sierra mist (I use diet sierra mist) and rum when you are ready for a nice mojito. No muddling required.......and I LOVE MOJITOS.

scottie


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

volfan said:


> I blend the mint and sugar-in-the-raw with some Rose's lime and fresh lime and make a paste and it keeps forever in the fridge. Just a tablespoon of the paste with ice and club soda or ginger ale or sierra mist (I use diet sierra mist) and rum when you are ready for a nice mojito. No muddling required.......and I LOVE MOJITOS.
> 
> scottie


I will have to try this soon, then all I have to do is add flavors, except the tangerine, which I could premake also. But on the other hand cannot dance to the beat of my muddleing


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

volfan said:


> I blend the mint and sugar-in-the-raw with some Rose's lime and fresh lime and make a paste and it keeps forever in the fridge. Just a tablespoon of the paste with ice and club soda or ginger ale or sierra mist (I use diet sierra mist) and rum when you are ready for a nice mojito. No muddling required.......and I LOVE MOJITOS.
> 
> scottie


hey do you have a recipe or ratio of the ingredients in the paste? it sounds great and very convenient.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Mango Mojitos are my fave.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

hova45 said:


> Mango Mojitos are my fave.


I have never had a flavored Mojito, but we drink the hell out of traditional Mojitos in the summer. :dr


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

hova45 said:


> Mango Mojitos are my fave.


Do you use fresh or flavoring?


----------

